# How many calories do you aim to burn while doing cardio while cutting?



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Would find this interesting to know, i like to use the step master for cardio, usually aim for about 600 calories.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

600, same here


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

used to do 900-1200 but now like 300 as I'm still recovering from broken legs lol


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

I go 4-600 post workout and cardio alone 800-1000.


----------



## goat (Jun 9, 2011)

always try to burn 1000 plus calories every day lost 4 stone since jan 9 woo hooo need to start toneing up now


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

goat said:


> always try to burn 1000 plus calories every day lost 4 stone since jan 9 woo hooo need to start toneing up now


pink dumbbells are excellent for "toning"


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

I aim for 1000+ on the cross trainer readout in an hour(in reality it's probably like 500-600). Try and beat the time I reach the 1000 mark.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I always thought time of elevated heart rate was more important than cals burned because its more the effect on ur metabilsm after that helps u loose weight? For this reason i aim for 40-60 mins med intensity. Works a treat


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Not sure how to.accurately answer this .do you mean per session? Per week? I do 15 mins sprints at the.end of every weight session but compared its nothing compared to what I burn during lifting. Hate hate hate cardio 

I do two spin classes on Mondays but no real designated cardio other than that.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i burned 300 calories today on the treadmill after my workout

nearly killed me!


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont count calories. I do mainly intervals and concentrate on Heart Rate instead.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Never finish a cardio session below 600 cals burnt (did 602 today)


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

Targeted Heart Rate 180bpm i do. For 30 mins facks me roight up it does


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

200 yesterday. Better than nothing ay?? Lol


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Normally 200 to 300 a day would have to train twice a day for these 600's 1000's etc


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Don't do cardio to burn calories. I do it to improve my fitness.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Steuk said:


> 200 yesterday. Better than nothing ay?? Lol


Yip


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

I generally go for 300 cals each weight session or a bit more. I dont want to eat too many up that could otherwise be used to build. If doing cardio only then I aim for between 800-1000.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

This week I've been doing around 600 per session, next week looking to push the fat loss into 700 cals per session!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't really keep track, if ever i do cardio its for fitness reasons, not weight loss


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

incline on treadmill right up to 15 for 30 mins about 500 to 600 cals all depends on the speed nothing below 4mph every 2nd day


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

I won't go home until I burn at least 800 on cardio.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Im quite surprised at the amount of cardio that gets done. I always assumed that doing excessive cardio was a negative thing if building mass was your goal. I guess it comes down to how your define excessive. I hate cardio but I'll do it if need be. Currently I do two spin classes back to back on a Monday. An aerobics class and 15 minutes high intensity at the end of a weight session which is currently four times a week. I still have to get my body fat lower and it's happening slowly.but surely (500 calorie a day deficit). Can anyone suggest if more.cardio only sessions would work faster or just staying the course. Slow and steady.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I must have just burnt 500cals doing some morning cardio in the toilet.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

id rather eat 600cals less in day than do cardio:thumb:


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

TAFFY said:


> id rather eat 600cals less in day than do cardio:thumb:


Opposite from me, I love my food! (evidently)


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I do 10-15 mins HIIT but looking at these threads need to start doing more


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

But if you do over a certain time doing cardio don't you burn muscle as well as fat?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Rh1no said:


> Opposite from me, I love my food! (evidently)


i love my food too just hate doing cardio so boring!!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Tell me about it! I do 15 mins high intensity on each machine so I don't get bored.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Feel ****e then. Yesterday after workout ( back and arms) did hiit on bike burnt over 100 cals in 10mins at 140bpm and was fcked :/


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Post lifting 350cals to 600 depending how tired I am.

On lifting rest days 600 to 1000.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

atm post lifting i do 40 mins treadmil, inc 3 speed 4.8 and burn arround 270ish, as soon as i Finish lifting I pop some BCAAs and jump strait on with a starting heart rate about 130


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

30 mins cross trainer at the end of lifting sessions (4 times a week) and aims to burn 400 calories in that time. Incline and resistance up high. I do an additional spin class and aerobic class in the week but have no idea what I burn in them.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I do 200 calories after weights. On cardio nights I do 500-600 calories, mixed on the cross trainer and rower. I try to keep my heart rate at 130 bpm as I was told itll stop my body burning muscle and itll burn more fat.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

200,


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont really look but post weights 15-20m cardio normally getting 300 or so and fasted LISS cardio bout 400-500 in an hour


----------



## whytrigg (Apr 26, 2012)

I tend to do 600+ 4 times a week (morning), before my workout on the cross trainer.

I like to stick a nice 45 minute episode of something on to see me through and stop when I reach the end. Stops it being too boring.

Saying that, I've only been doing it for 6 weeks and only lost 2kg.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

never read calories, only aim is to get heart rate in between 130-150bpm


----------

